# need new roof



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Need to replace my roof. House is just before the bridge to Perdido Key. Anyone want to give a price?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

$4000.00

Sorry, hard to not be a smart ass some times!

Shoot Clay (Clay-doh) a PM


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Fields Discount Roofing in Gulf Breeze. $1500 under the next closest company on 30 year architectual.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Give Clay a shout. He's the best roofer I know and I know a few.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Clay


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If your lookin for a metal roof (you may be surprised how low prices are on metal compared to shingles right now) let me know.

If it's a shingle roof, I probably can't compete with some of the bids you can get, but if you still wanted one, I would be happy to give you one.

Clay


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I just saw the request and may be too late. If not, I'll be glad to help. We install shingle and metal roofs. Send me a pm and I'll give you our number.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

If Clay cant help you, I highly recommend Guy Brothers Roofing.


----------

